# BB gets Select Bitch and Best of Breed at the Millwood Shows



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

These shows were a couple weekends ago, but I forgot to put it up. 

We showed two out of the three days. The first day BB goes select for likely another grand champion major. The second day, BB went BOB over 4 other specials!!! It was awesome, except for the sky's decided to open up for the first time that weekend during the sporting group (which of course was the last group of the day), and then it slowed down after the group was over lol. 

The judge almost always had her eyes on BB, and BB was really showed off. She decided to be a goof in the group ring, but that was ok, didn't think I would get anything anyways.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations! Waiting to see some pics or a video if you have either available soon!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't have a video, but I will be getting a picture once my parents pay for it. 

Actually you can find the picture here though,

http://www.dogshowphoto.com/photocart/index.php?do=photocart&viewGallery=11009#image=116660


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Congratulations, BB is beautiful


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Congratulations, that's awesome!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow! Congratulations!!!!! She looks really, really good in that picture !


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Wow! Congratulations!!!!! She looks really, really good in that picture !


I had a lady I know bait her, she usually does pretty good with just the squeak toys, but she was sniffing the air.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations! She's beautiful as ever. You're her handler, right? Love your purple suit.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

cookieface said:


> Congratulations! She's beautiful as ever. You're her handler, right? Love your purple suit.


Yes I am. Yeah it's my lucky suit, lol.


----------

